# Honda Parallel Kit For EU7000IS Inverter Generators: Need to buy, Best sources???



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

I need to purchase a Honda Parallel Kit For my EU7000IS Inverter Generators, Model: 08E93-Z37-001AH.

Where would you look for one online?

Which companies are the best to deal with regarding fast shipping, easy returns, good service, et al?

Thanks!


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

CleanSweep said:


> I need to purchase a Honda Parallel Kit For my EU7000IS Inverter Generators, Model: 08E93-Z37-001AH.
> 
> Where would you look for one online?
> 
> ...











Honda Parallel Cable Kit For Eu7000Is Inverter Generators | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Honda Parallel Cable Kit For Eu7000Is Inverter Generators at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> Honda Parallel Cable Kit For Eu7000Is Inverter Generators | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Honda Parallel Cable Kit For Eu7000Is Inverter Generators at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


I'm going to jump on this now!
Thanks!


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

I ordered one a few weeks ago, it arrived in a busted open box, the company wanted me to open box and examine for damages. Huh? How would I be able to do that without using it? I had to deal with four different people to return the unit, and had to send them all the same pics of damaged box.

The unit was sent in a flimsy cardboard box, should have been double boxed . . .

It's been re boxed properly and sitting here now waiting on Fed/Ex guy for return.

What a night mare!

Re Boxed package . .


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Browse Deweb said:


> Honda Parallel Cable Kit For Eu7000Is Inverter Generators | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Honda Parallel Cable Kit For Eu7000Is Inverter Generators at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Wanna see the busted open box I got?


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

I have purchased directly / online new eu7000isnan units from acmetools, shipped via train and truck, with liftgate service. 
All arrived in perfect condition.

Instead of ebay, same price online at their store








Honda Parallel Cable Kit For EU7000IS Inverter Generators 08E93-Z37-001AH from HONDA - Acme Tools


Honda Parallel Cable Kit For EU7000IS Inverter Generators - 08E93-Z37-001AH from HONDA




www.acmetools.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

electricgeneratorsdirect.com have good pricing and customer service. I paid a bit more for mine from my dealer, but I like to maintain my relationship with the dealer.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

You're not limited to the Honda kit. I've seen Wen kits used with Honda inverters and it's worked fine. And it's not nearly as expensive.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> ....Wen kits used with Honda inverters and it's worked fine...


yes, small parallel kits but is there a 14,000 watt 50-amp ?









WEN GNA50i 50-Amp 6000-Watt Parallel Connection Kit for Inverter Generators


Perfect for linking any two WEN inverter generators Increase the wattage of the individual outlets on either connected generator panel Handles up to 50 amps and 6000 watts of output Includes one NEMA 14-50R 50A 120V outlet and one NEMA L5-30R 30A 120V outlet Features a reach of up to 7 feet and...




wenproducts.com


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

pipe said:


> yes, small parallel kits but is there a 14,000 watt 50-amp ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the video I saw, the Wen parallel kit had no problems with two Honda inverters. The Wen kits are limited to 30 amps, but the 7000is is also limited to 30 amps as well. If someone needs 50 amps on a regular basis, they will be better off with a larger generator. There is a Champion kit that has a 50 amp outlet, although the kit would have to be modified. I had to modify mine to work with both a Wen and a Champion inverter. Still come out way under $350.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

The YT videos feature Honda 3000 watt and Honda 2200 watt with a WEN kit. Both are 120v.

So rephrasing my question, is there a 14,000 watt 30-amp WEN kit capable of 240v mode ?
Or is there a 11,000 watt (running at 5,500+5,500 watts) 30-amp WEN kit capable of 240v mode ?

Or is the 6,000 watt WEN kit capable of running two Honda 7000 in 14,000 or 11,000 watt in 240v mode ?

Very interested if such an item exists !


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

You would have to ask Wen what their kits are capable of. I don't think any of Wen's kits allow for 240 VAC, although they do allow up to 50 amps. 

What a person actually needs comes into play. Most people who need 14 kw of 240VAC at 50 amps are unlikely to pair two small-ish Honda inverters. They would be much better served with a dedicated big power generator. A parallel kit is not going to come into play in that situation. Two 7000is inverters can't make 14 kw of power even when in parallel. In order to make even 11 kw, you'd have to max out both 7000is inverters. Again, someone who needs that much wattage would not want to max out a pair of inverters, especially if they need 11 kw at 240VAC. 

My guess is the Wen kits are popular with the Honda crowd because they work fine in most cases and they are a lot less expensive.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The eu7000s parallel ports are 4mm insulated male banana connectors. I built my own cable from 10ga wire and attached the appropriate female banana connectors to the cable. This was when the Honda parallel kit was back ordered and I was juggling the idea of swapping one of the Honda’s 30amp breaker and l14-30 out for 50amp hardware.

Ultimately I went with the Honda Parallel kit. It’s pricey but all in all a better move in my opinion. 4mm banana connectors do not play well with 10gauge wire... It was quite the project.

The predator 9500 and powerhorse 7500 parallel ports use 5mm plugs with squared insulators so they won’t work either.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> The eu7000s parallel ports are 4mm insulated male banana connectors. I built my own cable from 10ga wire and attached the appropriate female banana connectors to the cable. This was when the Honda parallel kit was back ordered and I was juggling the idea of swapping one of the Honda’s 30amp breaker and l14-30 out for 50amp hardware.
> 
> Ultimately I went with the Honda Parallel kit. It’s pricey but all in all a better move in my opinion. 4mm banana connectors do not play well with 10gauge wire... It was quite the project.
> 
> The predator 9500 and powerhorse 7500 parallel ports use 5mm plugs with squared insulators so they won’t work either.


Is the Predator ports the same size and shape as the Champion ports? They also use a square plug.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

LaSwamp said:


> Is the Predator ports the same size and shape as the Champion ports? They also use a square plug.


I’m not sure, considering they are of the same Chinese import family, it’s possible.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> I’m not sure, considering they are of the same Chinese import family, it’s possible.


I had to modify a Champion parallel kit to work with my Wen. It was pretty simple to do and it works perfectly. It's those square plugs that caused the problem.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

I bought a few of these 








Honda 08E93-Z37-001AH Parallel Kit For EU7000IS Inverter Generators


Buy Honda 08E93-Z37-001AH Today. Check the Honda Parallel Kit For EU7000IS Inverter Generators ratings before checking out.




www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com





50-Amp 125/250V Twistlock Receptacle (CS6367L)

Up To 14,000 Watts Of Power
Easily link (2) Honda EU7000is generators


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

pipe said:


> I have purchased directly / online new eu7000isnan units from acmetools, shipped via train and truck, with liftgate service.
> All arrived in perfect condition.
> 
> Instead of ebay, same price online at their store
> ...


This is where I ordered my replacement unit from, be here tomorrow.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we just build our own para kits.
and use the 10 gauge soow cable.
yea they are an art for get them to fit!
but if you are doing a bunch of them you just set up an assy line and do the parts mods as steps.
pm if you need links to the parts.

i have been looking at a 3d printer for making the plug setup that honda uses for the one piece connection.

or you could form jb weld putty around the connectors if you could get them to no stress center with the fat wire.

i used to sell the cords on ebay... but the auction prices are way out of hand.


----------

